# realtors not posting on realtor.ca



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have a question. I am currently trying to find a rental in Toronto and am using a realtor. At the same time we are also looking for properties on craigslist, viewit etc. and keep finding that a lot of properties before hitting realtor.ca are advertised there. I understand that they are trying to keep the full commission for themselves but isn't this really hurting the owners since it limits the exposure for the unit? Are the owners even aware that this is happening? I don't want to cut my realtor out of commission but if the industry standard is that two agents who belong to the same agency cut each other out I may not have a choice if I want the unit.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Realtor.ca is not a rental website. There are rentals on there but that is not a primary spot for tenants to look. Furthermore, 99% of people are either renting their own or hiring someone other than a realtor to rent their property. 

It isn't to keep the full commission for themselves, it's to rent the property. 

The industry standard is that realtors aren't renting the majority of units most units are rented privately or through management companies and we aren't allowed to advertise our rentals on realtor.ca. Many of the places on that website are not even for rent they are for sale primarily. 

The biggest rental website is kijiji right now but viewit.ca is my favourite. The pictures are nice and you get a lot of private landlords.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you have a reco for a short term (under 6 months) furnished rental site?


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Berubeland. I understand that a lot (or most) of the units are rented either privately or using property management companies. However the last two properties we wanted to see were posted by realtors on craigslist (in their email signatures it stated century21 and remax). So I guess my point is that I have no problem if private owners or property managers are not interested in dealing with realtors but if it's a realtor posting I was expecting more cooperation. I guess I don't know too much about this industry...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably properties owned by realtors. I've often heard the advice "ask a realtor about rentals", but I don't know anyone who does. I don't know any realtors who find rentals for people (unless they are landlords) outside of major cities like New York. 

Most landlords I know wouldn't even think to contact a realtor.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Being a landlord myself I have never used a realtor to rent out my units. I would only consider hiring a realtor if I had too many doors to handle myself.

I don't think its a question of exposure either. Realtors generally use the same sources as a private landlord would. In my case, I've always and only used Kijiji - and I've never been let down.

Heck, back in the day you're only source was a 'For Rent' sign in your window and tenants would spend their afternoons touring the neighborhood! Today, society is getting lazy and likes to complicate things!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't remember those days...I do remember newspaper ads though...I guess I'm not older than the invention of paper.


----------



## MRT (Apr 8, 2013)

MLS used to be more popular for rental condo units. Other places, like newspapers, viewit, etc. tended to focus more on rental buildings and rooms/basements in private homes. CL and Kijiji have further changed the market since then, of course.

While no longer a primary source for rentals, a quick look shows ~2000 rental units listed in Toronto on realtor.ca, so I would definitely not dismiss it as a resource...but clearly there are many other options today, and using a realtor is not at all necessary.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

I was once on the board of directors in a large condo. Here's my observation of why it can be bad to use a realtor to find tenants. It's sort of a conflict of interest.

The realtors were _deliberately_ placing bad tenants in the suites. Tenants who were transient and often troublemakers.

The reason was twofold:
1) Turnover. They receive a month's commission to find the tenants. So the more turnover, the more commish

2) They would hope the owner would get fed up with the hassle of renting and say "ah, just sell the place for me".

This was my observation. YMMV.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought it but didn't say it. 

The other thought is from a tenant's perspective. Many many places on Realtor.ca are both for sale and for rent. What do you think happens if after the unit is rented (before the tenant moves in) a buyer is found? The tenant gets a refund and is kicked to the curb. Last year alone I placed two people this had happened to.


----------



## MRT (Apr 8, 2013)

rare cases, like realtors intentionally placing bad tenants, or selling properties that have a pending lease, is not an indictment of either using a realtor or using MLS. MLS is still useful for renters and landlords...it just isn't the primary game in town. 

Use a realtor you know and trust, just as you would anyway if you were buying or selling (though I sold on my own, but that is another story and actually is an indictment of the industry's ludicrous commission structure). 

If a unit is listed for rent and sale, then have something drawn into the lease agreement stipulating that if the owner continues to market the property, and sells before your tenancy begins, then you are not only entitled to a full refund but to an additional month's rent as compensation. If an owner has no intention to sell, or if they unexpectedly were to sell and would want to cancel your lease, then they should have little problem forgoing one month's rent out of the entire sale proceeds; however, if the owner balks at such an agreement, then you know full well that they still intended to try and sell, and would have booted you without a thought, so you may be better off moving on now than waiting for that to possibly happen. 

I'm no lawyer, but would that not be an option?


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I think all agents are full of $***. Yes, there are those who are more helpful than others or 'seem' more trustworthy, but lets face it, they are all chasing their food and very money hungry nowadays. No matter how trustworthy they are, I don't know any agent who wouldn't 'cheat' a little in order to secure their sales and/or income.

Put these guys on a salary and maybe you'll get more trustworthy agents - there will be a lot fewer of them and better trained since their employers can be better regulated! 

My favorite quote is 'without stupid, smart can't survive'. Maybe 'stupid' is a little harsh but you know what I mean. Everytime there's talk about agents and home selling or renting situations, this quote always comes to mind.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Mortgage u/w said:


> I think all agents are full of $***. Yes, there are those who are more helpful than others or 'seem' more trustworthy, but lets face it, they are all chasing their food and very money hungry nowadays. No matter how trustworthy they are, I don't know any agent who wouldn't 'cheat' a little in order to secure their sales and/or income.
> 
> Put these guys on a salary and maybe you'll get more trustworthy agents - there will be a lot fewer of them and better trained since their employers can be better regulated!
> 
> My favorite quote is 'without stupid, smart can't survive'. Maybe 'stupid' is a little harsh but you know what I mean. Everytime there's talk about agents and home selling or renting situations, this quote always comes to mind.


I know a very ethical agent, I'd recommend him to anybody, and have recommended him numerous times.
He's older, experienced and financially secure. He works hard and enjoys his job, I expect he'll keep it well into semi-retirement.
He's well known in his area, and respected you can see it how the other agents treat him.

Personally I hate your quote, you don't have to take advantage of people to survive, or even to get ahead. Just provide more value than you charge in fees and it can be win-win.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

MrMatt said:


> I know a very ethical agent, I'd recommend him to anybody, and have recommended him numerous times.
> He's older, experienced and financially secure. He works hard and enjoys his job, I expect he'll keep it well into semi-retirement.
> He's well known in his area, and respected you can see it how the other agents treat him.
> 
> Personally I hate your quote, you don't have to take advantage of people to survive, or even to get ahead. Just provide more value than you charge in fees and it can be win-win.


There are exceptions to everything. But when it comes to RE agents, I think there are more bad apples than good ones. And those bad apples are tarnishing their reputation.

You may hate my quote and that's fine.....but the reality is there ARE people taking advantage of others and its a shame. It could be a win-win, as you say, but sadly I see more fees charged than value being provided. This is when a consumer should change their 'stupid' for 'smart' and get ahead of the game.


----------



## johnlena (Sep 6, 2014)

*Big Foot County*

All listings of Times Realty are posted on the MLS® System of Toronto Real Estate Board regardless of their geographical location. Listings may be viewed by anyone where they have been made public by the Toronto Real Estate Board through Canadian Real Estate Association, REALTOR.ca, or through other listing syndicating websites, and are intended for Internet users located in jurisdictions where display of listing information by Times Realty is legal.


----------

